# CarHiFi fürs ZIMMER nicht möglich? ohh DOCH ;D



## naxus (27. Januar 2011)

*CarHiFi fürs ZIMMER nicht möglich? ohh DOCH ;D*

halli hallo hallöchen ^^ also ich habe in letzter zeit einiges gemacht ;D
da ich sehr viel mit elektronik zu tun habe dachte ich mir
wieso nicht mal was schönes fürs Zimmer machen ^^
dabei raus kahm dann das:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das schwierigste war immer noch die stromversorgung gewesen da ich aber im betrieb zugang zu genügend Resourcen habe konnte ich diese bauen ^^

verbaut ist (im bild) 9x 20A dauerbelastbare netzteile 
ein 1farad kondensator
1x cruch 1200watt verstärker (600watt RMS)
... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Und das ist die schöne bass box ;D
sie hat 1200watt (doppelschwingspule)
alumembran und 
wiegt 35,7Kg





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






*Und zu guter letzt noch ein schönes vid allein von der box
klick mich

hoffe sie gefällt euch auch so gut wie mir ;D

wenn ihr fragen habt oder verbesserungsvorschläge dann nur zu 

Mfg naxus*


----------



## Gast12348 (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: CarHiFi fürs ZIMMER nicht möglich? ohh DOCH ;D*

Klar geht das, klingt nur scheise, wenn ich das Chassis schon sehe, 50€ Billig schrott aus China gut klingen ist was anderes, 1200Watt hat das ding auch niemals im Leben, jag da einmal 1.2KW drüber das ding brennt dir weg. Dieses Crunch Endstüffchen wird auch niemals 600Watt RMS rauspumpen, vieleicht an 2 ohm mal kurzzeitig. 
Die 1 Fahrad Powercab wär überflüssig wenn es wirklich 600Watt RMS wären, solche Powercabs nimmt man bei Endstufen bis maximal 450watt, alles drüber bringt die Cab nix mehr. 

Beim Holz hättest besser Multiplex genommen, das was du da verbaut hast ist auch nicht das idealste, sieht zumindest so aus. 

Aber eines muss ich sagen, die Box haste schön gebaut allerdings würd ich da viele versteifungen reinbauen, und respekt für die Schaltung mit den Netzteilen, da haste echt ganze arbeit geleistet. Allerdings der aufwand für die Billig Komponenten leider total übertrieben und steht zu nix in relation. 

Hast du die Box eigentlich auf Gut glück gebaut, oder hast du die anhand der TSP gebaut ? Wenn ja würden mich mal ein paar daten interessieren.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: CarHiFi fürs ZIMMER nicht möglich? ohh DOCH ;D*

Muss dfence recht geben. Aus Elektro-Sicht alles toll gelöst, aus akustischer Sicht ist das wohl eher Schrott. Das Gehäuse ist nicht gedämmt, hat keine Versteifungen oder Innenwinkel um stehende Wellen zu vermindern, das Chassis sieht nach Billig-Schrott aus...als Experiment sicher mal interessant, aber ansonsten viel zu viel Aufwand und einfach uneffektiv.


----------



## Gast12348 (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: CarHiFi fürs ZIMMER nicht möglich? ohh DOCH ;D*



a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> das Chassis sieht nach Billig-Schrott aus...



Das Chassis ist ein Auna WA300-117T die gabs bei Ebay für 49.50 taugen tun die absolut überhaupt nix. Es ist nix anderes als China Billig müll, in der CarHifi Scene sind die dinger auch bekannt allerdings haben die nen extremst schlechten ruf. Nicht ohne grund, die taugen einfach nix und die 600Watt RMS hält dieser Woofer nicht aus ich glaub bei Tests ist der bereits bei 300Watt abgeraucht. 
Und das aller beste es gibt keine TSP daten dazu. Zumindest findet man im Netz garnix dazu.....

Und nen Lautsprecher besonders Subwoofer ohne TSP angaben, ist einfach wertlos.


Tut mir leid das ich hier so hart urteile, aber ich bin einfach nur ehrlich. 


Und wie gesagt, respekt für die Schaltung mit den Netzteilen, sieht sauber verarbeitet aus und ist mal was gewagtes.

Btw bei dem Korn Lied sieht man richtig schön wie schlecht das Chassis ist, da verwindet es die Membrane echt extrem für den geringen Hub, zumindest sieht es so aus. Das der nachteil wenn man mit wenigen Frames ne Membran filmt, dadurch das die nur 25fps oder weniger hat, sieht man details die man sonst nie sehen würde. 
Ein tipp von mir, mach das Vid von Youtube weg, das ist schon bisl peinlich, z.b bei der Angabe 12cm kerze von der Membran weg, das wäre ja fast die hälfte vom Membran durchmesser, wenn man sich jetz das größenverhältniss von Membran ( das nen 30er Woofer )  und abstand zu kerze anschaust steht die kerze vieleicht 5-6cm von der Membran weg. Bei dem lezten "test" da steht die kerze dann wirklich 15cm von der Membran weg. 


Ach und nochwas, hast du die Cab richtig angeschlossen ? Denn einfach an Plus und Minus hängen und Strom drüber laufen lassen ist nicht, die muss zu erst geladen werden mit nem verbraucher. Und die kabelchen an der Cab sind auch viel zu dünn, genauso wie die Stromversorgung zur Endstufe wenn die wirklich 1200watt pumpen würde. Was sie aber nicht macht, Crunch ist genauso ne billig marke muss man leider sagen.


----------



## naxus (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: CarHiFi fürs ZIMMER nicht möglich? ohh DOCH ;D*

also ich weis das es nicht das "beste vom besten" ist
aber ich habe auch schon wesentlich teurere modelle gesehn
die aber genau so klingen wie meine ABER es ist klar das wenn ich voll aufdrehe die klangqualität nicht so gut ist ja aber dafür habe ich ja auch nur einen bruchteil ausgegeben...
dieses modell von crunch ist sehr beliebt und habe bisher nur wenig negatives darüber gelesen... die RMS. leistung des verstäkers beträgt gemessene 587 watt gebrückt....

also nochmal das war nur aus spaß es hatte keine absicht besonders gut sein zu müssen der klang reicht völlig aus... wenn ich mal das geld über habe werde ich mir bessere holen aber momentan tuhen diese es vollkommen
UUND zum vid die kamara ist mega schlecht der klang der kamara ist beschissen und die macht gerade mal 11fps daher auch das gefühl """(Btw bei dem Korn Lied sieht man richtig schön wie schlecht das Chassis  ist, da verwindet es die Membrane echt extrem für den geringen Hub,)"""

dieses projekt ist nur ein prototyp gedämmt habe ich es habe es aber nicht mehr auf bild festgehalten....

(PS: JA ich habe den kondensator richtig angeschlossen sogar mit ner schönen transistorschaltung die ihn beim einschalten linear auflät und wenn es das maximum erreicht hat brückt sie sich selbst damit alles einbandfrei klappt ^^)
die kabel vom transformator zur enstufe sind 21²...
und ja die kabel zum kondensator sind zu dünn ^^


----------



## Gast12348 (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: CarHiFi fürs ZIMMER nicht möglich? ohh DOCH ;D*

Nun du must dir bewust machen das es bei CarHifi 2 sorten gibt von Lautsprechern, nunja 3 
Einmal die Subwoofer die ausgelegt sind für DB Drags, die jagen nen sehr hohen Schalldruck raus aber klanglich sind sie unter aller sau, das beste beispiel dafür ist der MTX Jackhammer für 8000€ Mega Woofer, Mega SChalldruck, klingt aber richtig bescheiden, egal ob laut oder leise. 
Dann gibts jene Woofer die sind auf Klang ausgelegt, die können beim DB Drag nicht mithalten klingen aber verdammt sauber, wie z.b der SPL Dynamics Pro 15D2 für um die 400€ 
Und dann gibts noch jene die können nix von beidem, weder hoher Schalldruck, noch irgendwie halbwegs gescheiten klang. Dazu gehört dein Auna, keine angst ich weis wie das ding klingt bei der Car & Sound Messe in Sinsheim hab ich die schon gehört und da wurden die auch geschrottet *lach* 

Und dann kommts immer noch mit drauf an was für nen Gehäuse, bei DB Drags werden oft Bandpass eingesezt, die sind vom klang einfach nicht die wucht machen aber enorm schalldruck, da nüzt auch kein sauber spielender Woofer wenn er in nem Bandpass sizt und nicht sauber spielen "darf" 

Nun Crunch ist eigentlich nicht wirklich so beliebt zumindest nicht in der CarHifi Scene aber ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel, was ist es den für nen Modell   

Was das Vid von der Cam angeht, das ist nicht nur ein gefühl bei den 11fps das sich die Membran verwindet, man sieht es deutlich, es ist auch übrigends normal das eine Membran sich verwindet, das hat was mit Stehenden Wellen und dem interferenzmuster zu tun. Nur so stark wie die sich verwindet bei niedrigen Hub ist das schon arg auffällig. Und wie schon gesagt, sowas sieht man erst richtig wenn man mit wenigen Frames sowas filmt. 

Was deine Elektrische Schaltung angeht, wie gesagt, sehr schöne Arbeit ( bis auf die kabel *g* ) da kann man nicht meckern. 

Btw ne Dämmung ist bei Subwoofern eigentlich nicht unbedingt nötig, dämmen macht man nur fürs nötige Feintunning ( weil die Dämmung quasi dem Chassis mehr volumen vorgaugelt ) 

Viel wichtiger wäre die Box und vorallem die Ports ( so nennt man die Bassreflex rohre bei Subwoofern ) nach den TSP vom Chassis zu berechnen, ansonst ist das nur rumexperimentieren auf gut glück, und das glück das es wirklich gut klingt haben eigentlich nur Profis die 40 jahre lang nix anderes als sich mit Akoustik und dessen Physik beschäftigt haben. 

Das ist alles echt nicht böse gemeint, sind nur dinge die du evt beim nächsten projekt beherzigen kannst um nicht wieder einfach Geld auszugeben was in meinen augen Sinnlos ist, wie schon gesagt nen Chassis ohne TSP daten ist im grunde nix wert, auser es ist vieleicht nen Freeair, aber dazu müste man mindestens den QTS wert wissen.


----------



## naxus (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: CarHiFi fürs ZIMMER nicht möglich? ohh DOCH ;D*

naja wie gesagt es kahm mir auf den spaß an ^^
die bassreflexrohre habe ich ausrechnen lassen... die daten müsste ich nochmal suchen ;D
ich sehe es ja auch nicht böse ;D aber wie gesagt ich habe für das komplette systhem gerade mal 76€ ausgegeben und für DIESES geld kann an bei der klangqualität WIRKLICH nicht meckern  (36€ für den verstärker vom freund ... )
...ich könnte mir teoretisch auch selbst einen verstäker bauen mit 1000watt rms UND guter quali nur binn ich für den aufwand zu faul XD

was meinst du eig. mit "die Membran verwindet"?


----------



## Bier (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: CarHiFi fürs ZIMMER nicht möglich? ohh DOCH ;D*



naxus schrieb:


> ...ich könnte mir teoretisch auch selbst einen verstäker bauen mit 1000watt rms UND guter quali nur binn ich für den aufwand zu faul XD



1000 Watt RMS???
Zeig mir mal n Hifi-Verstärker mit 1000 Watt RMS bitte.
Ich hab auch noch n Car Hifi-Verstärker vom 1. Mai aufdem 1200 Watt draufsteht. Aber das Ding bringt maximal 50.


----------



## Spieler22 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: CarHiFi fürs ZIMMER nicht möglich? ohh DOCH ;D*

Macht ihn doch nicht so fertig 

Endlich mal kein ich brauche Hilfe hier Hilfe da Thread 

Ich find, dass das Teil mindestens gut aussieht 
Und für 76€ würd ich das auch kaufen 

Dankesehr das du deine Arbeit hier mit uns geteilt hast 

MfG Spieler22


----------



## NCphalon (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: CarHiFi fürs ZIMMER nicht möglich? ohh DOCH ;D*

Mich würd ma interessieren ob ma ne CarHifi Anlage mit em Corsair AX1200 betreiben kann... mit em HX750 lässt ja zumindest schomma en Auto starten^^


----------



## Bier (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: CarHiFi fürs ZIMMER nicht möglich? ohh DOCH ;D*



NCphalon schrieb:


> Mich würd ma interessieren ob ma ne CarHifi Anlage mit em Corsair AX1200 betreiben kann... mit em HX750 lässt ja zumindest schomma en Auto starten^^


Sicher geht das, aber PC-Netzteile sind nicht für solche starken Spannungsschwankungen ausgelegt, wie sie bei Musik vorkommen.


----------



## NCphalon (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: CarHiFi fürs ZIMMER nicht möglich? ohh DOCH ;D*

Naja dafür gibts ja Caps^^


----------



## Bier (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: CarHiFi fürs ZIMMER nicht möglich? ohh DOCH ;D*



Spieler22 schrieb:


> Macht ihn doch nicht so fertig


Keiner hat ihn hier fertig gemacht
dfence hat doch auch mehrmals betont, dass das nicht böse gemeint ist sondern er nur ehrlich ist.
Und ich finds auch toll und vor allem interssant wenn jemand so etwas selber baut.
Ist glaub es ist nichts negativ gemeint hier.

*edit: *


> Naja dafür gibts ja Caps^^


Dann sollte es kein Problem sein, aber man solle das NT glaub ich auch noch mit etwas anderem belasten.


----------



## Spieler22 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: CarHiFi fürs ZIMMER nicht möglich? ohh DOCH ;D*

Ja, kann ja sein, dass es gut gemeint ist, aber die Wortwahl im Soundbereich, ist immernoch recht "hart" hab ich ja mehrere Male schon erwähnt


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: CarHiFi fürs ZIMMER nicht möglich? ohh DOCH ;D*

Hart aber fair


----------



## naxus (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: CarHiFi fürs ZIMMER nicht möglich? ohh DOCH ;D*

jupp^^
...


Bier schrieb:


> 1000 Watt RMS???
> Zeig mir mal n Hifi-Verstärker mit 1000 Watt RMS bitte.
> Ich hab auch noch n Car Hifi-Verstärker vom 1. Mai aufdem 1200 Watt draufsteht. Aber das Ding bringt maximal 50.


ich hätte die mittel dazu und könnte es auch machen nur wäre es mir einfach zu viel lötarbeit... allein die netzteile haben mich 2 tage in anspruch genommen ;D 
möglich ist alles ^^ auf ner messe hatte ich mal ne endstufe gesehn
die war so groß wie ein tisch knapp 10000watt (2450watt RMS)


----------



## Gast12348 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: CarHiFi fürs ZIMMER nicht möglich? ohh DOCH ;D*



naxus schrieb:


> naja wie gesagt es kahm mir auf den spaß an ^^
> die bassreflexrohre habe ich ausrechnen lassen... die daten müsste ich nochmal suchen ;D
> ich sehe es ja auch nicht böse ;D aber wie gesagt ich habe für das komplette systhem gerade mal 76€ ausgegeben und für DIESES geld kann an bei der klangqualität WIRKLICH nicht meckern (36€ für den verstärker vom freund ... )
> ...ich könnte mir teoretisch auch selbst einen verstäker bauen mit 1000watt rms UND guter quali nur binn ich für den aufwand zu faul XD
> ...



Wie kann man denn die Rohre ausrechnen wenn man keine TSP hat zu dem Speaker, um die BR Rohre auszumessen muss das ganze Gehäuse nach angaben der TSP gebaut werden, daraus ergibt sich dann auch größe und länge vom Port.
Nu gut 76€ sind in der tat nicht viel, aber genauso wenig kann man halt auch was erwarten, allerdings eine gute sache hat dein projekt, du sammelst erfahrung im Boxenbau, ohne all zu viel kohle rauszuschmeisen.
Aber ey das will ich sehen mit dem 1000watt Verstärker  Ich glaub ist weniger der aufwand sondern der kostenfaktor für nen hochwertigen 1000W Amp. Wobei ich hab mal das glück gehabt un durfte das "mainboard" für so einen Amp layouten, hat nen viertel jahr gedauert ( 8 Stunden am Tag, 5 Tage die woche ) und das Layout hat bisl was über 50000€ gekostet, wobei ich sagen muss das da noch viel anderer schnickschnak noch dabei war.

Mit Membran verwinden meine ich eben das Interferenzmuster was unter anderem durch stehende Wellen entsteht. Damit du dir das Bildlich vorstellen kannst was ich meine, Hier mal eine kleine Gif animation wie sich die membran von ner Basedrum an nem Schlagzeug verwindet, genau das gleiche macht nen Lautsprecher auch, was aber nicht grad ideal für ne Saubere Wiedergabe ist, einer der gründe warum bei so Langhub Chassis ne extrem dicke und steife Membran verbaut wird. Nur ne Alumembran ist halt nicht wirklich steif, klanglich auch nicht so pralle wie ich find.
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/6/6e/Drum_vibration_mode21.gif

Und das kann man bei deinem Chassis sehr gut beobachten bei deinem Video.

@Bier wo ist das problem, es gibt natürlich Hifi Amps mit 1000Watt und mehr, es ist nur ne frage des Geldes, mal als bsp die Alesis Matica 900 die ich hatte, war zwar im grunde nen "pa" verstärker, aber mit Hifi Klang das teil hat an 2 ohm 1350Watt RMS rausgepowert, und wog ihre 44kg 

Car Hifi Amps mit so viel power gibts natürlich auch, das lezte CarHifi projekt was ich für nen bekannten realisiert hatte beinhaltet einen 1800watt Verstärker RMS ! an 4Ohm bei 16V spannung die gute alte Hifonics Colossus VIII, feinster Class A Amp, wiegt geschätzte 40kg und ist bisl über einen Meter lang !!! Daran hängt nen Bandpass Woofer mit 2 Hifonics Brutus, genaue daten hab ich jetz nemmer im kopf, aber wenns wieder Wärmer ist und die karre ausm Winterschlaf geholt wird mach ich mal Bilder wenn das projekt abgeschlossen ist.

Btw die 1400Watt Endstufe die nur 50watt bringt, lass mich raten, das ne First Austria, Siox oder ne Voodoo Endstufe die es bei Ebay für 70€ gab *lach* das ist feinster elektroschrott. Es gibt natürlich Endstufen die wirklich ihre 1KW und mehr bringen, allerdinds sind das Marken wie Hifonics, Audio Systems, Eton, Ground Zero, Axton, Helix, Steg, usw.
Crunch zählt hier definitiv nicht dazu genauso wie der ganze mist den es bei Media Markt oder ACR zu kaufen gibt.

@NCphalon wenn du das netzteil killen willst klar, es kommt natürlich immer drauf an wie groß die Anlage dimensioniert ist, also die oben genannte Anlage wird das Netzteil in rauch aufgehen lassen mit 100% warscheinlichkeit *g* PowerCabs gut und schön, aber leztendlich kommts drauf an was du für ne Endstufe hat und was die für ne Technik besizt und was du für ne Stromquelle hast. Bei z.b Lichtmaschinen betrieb muss ne PowerCab viel mehr leisten als im Batterie betrieb, genauso verhält es sich bei nem Netzteil. Einer der gründe warum in erster Linie bei so CarHifi umbauten 1-2 BleiGel Akkus verbaut werden statt ne größere Lichtmaschine, bei genug Akkus bräucht man nichtmal mehr ne Powercab im grunde *g*


@Spieler22 warum die Wortwohl in der HifiSektion so hart ist liegt zum einen dadran das manche denken sie haben für 100€ die Ultimative hammer Anlage und lassen sich von ihrem glauben nicht abbringen, da wird man etwas rauer in der wortwahl damit das auch ankommt. Damit mein ich jetz nichtmal das Forum hier, geh mal auf nen Autotreffen oder ne Car Hifi Messe, da stehen teilweise spinner rum die denken mit ihren 200€ Anlage und angeblichen 4kw wären sie der mega macker, und die kapieren garnix.


@Naxus 10000Watt und 2450RMS das war aber dann mal ne richtig beschissene Endstufe *lach* Das ja genau das gleiche wie bei den First Austria, 1400watt PMBO und 50watt RMS


----------



## naxus (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: CarHiFi fürs ZIMMER nicht möglich? ohh DOCH ;D*

... es kann auch mehr gewesen sein ich weis de werte nicht mehr ist schon ein wenig her ;D


----------



## > Devil-X < (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: CarHiFi fürs ZIMMER nicht möglich? ohh DOCH ;D*

Ehrlich gesagt verstehe Ich den Sinn des Baus nicht. Jeder Teufel Subwoofer aus der Ramschkiste produziert besseren Bass, ist zudem sicherer (s.u.), billiger und einfach insgesamt die 10 mal bessere Lösung für Privatanwender. 

Und elektronisch gesehen ist das auch unklug, die NT´s ohne Schutzisolation rumliegen zu lassen ist grob fahrlässig.


----------



## Gast12348 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: CarHiFi fürs ZIMMER nicht möglich? ohh DOCH ;D*



> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt verstehe Ich den Sinn des Baus nicht. Jeder Teufel Subwoofer aus der Ramschkiste produziert besseren Bass, ist zudem sicherer (s.u.), billiger und einfach insgesamt die 10 mal bessere Lösung für Privatanwender.
> 
> Und elektronisch gesehen ist das auch unklug, die NT´s ohne Schutzisolation rumliegen zu lassen ist grob fahrlässig.



Bist du mies


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: CarHiFi fürs ZIMMER nicht möglich? ohh DOCH ;D*

Unser lieber Devil hat wieder zugeschlagen  *applaus* und danke für den köstlichen Lacher


----------



## iceman650 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: CarHiFi fürs ZIMMER nicht möglich? ohh DOCH ;D*

Ich zitiere mal AFI:


a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Hart aber fair



Und ich denke, wir sind doch alle nicht aus Zucker 
Und selbst wenn? Ist eben seine Meinung - meine ist dem nicht unähnlich, aber jedem das seine (jetzt nicht irgendwie abwertend gemeint, sondern einfach im Sinne von: "Wer von uns spinnt nicht rum ")

Mfg, ice


----------



## nfsgame (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: CarHiFi fürs ZIMMER nicht möglich? ohh DOCH ;D*

Ehrlich gesagt hat Devil recht. Nagut, wenigstens hat der TE Erfahrung im Gehäusebau gesammelt. Auch wenn ne Versteifung nicht schlecht gewesen wär.


----------



## naxus (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: CarHiFi fürs ZIMMER nicht möglich? ohh DOCH ;D*



> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt verstehe Ich den Sinn des Baus nicht. Jeder Teufel Subwoofer aus der Ramschkiste produziert besseren Bass, ist zudem sicherer (s.u.), billiger und einfach insgesamt die 10 mal bessere Lösung für Privatanwender.
> 
> Und elektronisch gesehen ist das auch unklug, die NT´s ohne Schutzisolation rumliegen zu lassen ist grob fahrlässig.



also zur information ich bin elektroniker und nicht ein ottonormalverbraucher
und nein mein kumpel HAT eine Teufel sub und und und...
und es klingt nicht besser.... und teurer ist der teufel auf jeden fall...
klar teure modelle sind besser als meine aber das könnt ihr dann vergleichen wie ein ferari zu einem opel der preis macht den unterschied!!!

zur sicherheit: ich bin nicht lebensmüde alles ist so isoliert das nichts passieren kann desweiteren benutze ich einen trenntrafo somit könnte ich sogar an den blanken 230V leiter fassen ohne das was passiert (natürlich sollte ich dann nicht den anderen berühren  )


----------



## thysol (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: CarHiFi fürs ZIMMER nicht möglich? ohh DOCH ;D*

Erstmal ein Lob an den TE fuer dieses Projekt. Die Bilder sind gut gemacht und vom Bau her sieht auch alles sehr Sauber aus. 

Meint ihr wirklich ein Teufel Sub klingt besser? Ich meine die Teufel Subs haben ja deutlich weniger Hub. Also da glaube ich momentan den TE das sein Selbstbau Sub besser klingt als der Teufel Sub seines Kumpels.

@Kritiker
Ich finde euren Ton teils auch zu rueppig. Ich meine der TE macht sich die Muehe sein Projekt vorzustellen und kriegt dann zu hoeren das er sich China Schrott zusammengebaut hat. Selbst wenn es so ist kann mann das etwas netter rueberbringen, zumal es jetzt sowieso schon zu spaet ist. Der TE hat den Sub bereits. Bei einer Kaufberatung kann mann meinetwegen sagen das dies oder das Schrott ist aber doch nicht wenn der TE dies oder das Produkt bereits besitzt.


----------



## Gast12348 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: CarHiFi fürs ZIMMER nicht möglich? ohh DOCH ;D*

Also nochmal das Chassis ist ein AUNA, das zählt zum absoluten billig schrott, das bringt auch keinen klang sondern nur irgendwie druck denn die sind einzig und alein auf DB Drags getrimmt, und selbst das können die nicht gut, wobei hat man 10 von dennen dingern macht das auch gut druck, aber klang ist einfach was anderes. Das hab ich auch schon hier erklärt. Und was die kosten angeht, also nen Visaton W250 chassis bekommste für um die 40€ und das klingt bei weiten besser. 
Ein Teufel Subwoofer ist hier wirklich besser. Und das sag ich obwohl ich Teufel eigentlich auch nicht als gut klingend bezeichne. Da kann mir einer vormachen was er will ich kenne diese Auna Chassis und ich weis wie die klingen und verarbeitet sind, nämlich grottenschlecht. Eben allein die Tatsache das es keine TSP daten gibt disqualifizieren das Chassis, das weis jeder der sich ein wenig mit Boxenbau oder Car Hifi auskennt. 

@thysol warum ich rüppig werd hab ich schon erklärt, so nen klitzeklein bisl ist das die angeberrei die mir aufn zeiger geht, das sieht man schön am Youtube video und wie das präsentiert wird.


----------



## NCphalon (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: CarHiFi fürs ZIMMER nicht möglich? ohh DOCH ;D*

Bei sowas könnt ma Wasser oder noch besser Stärkebrei oben reinkippen, da gibt bestimmt interessante Muster.


----------



## naxus (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: CarHiFi fürs ZIMMER nicht möglich? ohh DOCH ;D*

wasser schon versucht gibt echt schöne muster nur wenn man aufdreht ist kein wasser mehr da ;D

...zum letzten mal ich weis das es billig schrott ist die box,.. hackt nicht noch weiter druf rum das war mir auch bewusst als ich diese gekauft habe aber der klang ist wirklich besser als von einer vergleichbaren teufel box ... ICH SPRECHE VOM PREIS LEISTUNGS VERHÄLTNIS....

das projekt ist halt aus langeweile enstanden und da habe ich genommen was da war und wie gesagt das ergebniss kann sich hören halt lassen...


----------



## watercooled (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: CarHiFi fürs ZIMMER nicht möglich? ohh DOCH ;D*

Sry kann mich damit nicht anfreunden.#

1. Für Boxen, insbesondere Subwoofer, nimmt man IMMER MDF Holz.

2. Die ganzen netzteile wären nicht nötig gewesen! Völlig überdimensioniert...

3. Habe selber so was ähnliches aufgebaut mit einer Endstufe mit gemessenen 2x 176W RMS. Die zieht mir bei ohrenbetäubender laustärke nie mehr als 35A aus dem Netzteil, wobei sie 2 fette Subwoofer bezwingen muss.

4. Ein Lautsprecher hat keine Leistung  Er hat eine maximale Belastbarkeit.

5. Warum verwendet man im Wohnzimmer keine Auto Subwoofer? Sie sind auf kleinen Raum ausgelegt, und können im Wohnzimmer ihre Stärken nicht ausspielen da sie unter anderem auch zu unpräzise sind.

mfg


----------



## Gast12348 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: CarHiFi fürs ZIMMER nicht möglich? ohh DOCH ;D*

P/L ist aber auch nicht unbedingt so toll, wie gesagt für 40€ bekommst nen 25er Visaton Chassis was definitiv besser ist, macht zwar nicht den schalldruck den dein Auna macht, aber es bringt halt nen besseren klang. 

Nuja egal, was mich allerdings noch interessiert ist die Endstufe, also das modell, ich weis das es ne Blackmaxx ist, aber da gibts keine mir bekannte die mit 1200watt angegeben wär und das alte Blackmaxx logo hat, also da gibts schon eine aber das ist nen Mono Block und hier sieht man ja eindeutig ne 4 kanal endstufe.


@Gaming_king Punkt 5 ist definitiv pauschalisiert und stimmt nicht so ganz  Wie ich hier schon geschrieben hab es gibt mehrere arten von Woofer grad im Car Hifi bereich, jene die auf hohen SPL ausgelegt sind, die sind unpräzise, jene die auf klang ausgelegt sind können ziemlich präzise sein, sogar daheim.


----------



## watercooled (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: CarHiFi fürs ZIMMER nicht möglich? ohh DOCH ;D*

Kann ich jetzt nicht bestätigen.
Ich hatte mal nen recht billigen Raveland Compactor da.
Dieser machte am Amp im Wohnzimmer eine wirklich schlechte Figur.
Im Kofferraum dagegen spielte er selbst einen alten Ground Zero in Grund und Boden! Klangtechnisch gesehen.

mfg


----------



## naxus (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: CarHiFi fürs ZIMMER nicht möglich? ohh DOCH ;D*

1. jup ich weis aber naja vater hats geholt ich fands hübsch also genommen ich war begnügsam was das angeht
2. hmm der hauptverstäker zieht spitze 73A der kleine 14A ein weiterer 23A damit habe ich noch 70A frei... wer weis was noch kommt....
3. definiere ohrenbeteubend also in welchem frequensbereich in welcher raumgröße
4.ja ich weis ;D
5. das stimmt man kann sie aber auch auf einen größeren raum auslegen man verzichtet da aber wiederrum ein wenig auf den schalldruck...


----------



## watercooled (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: CarHiFi fürs ZIMMER nicht möglich? ohh DOCH ;D*

Naja ist nicht optimal aber OK. Wenn ich daran denke wie ich mit 7 jahren Boxen aus OSB Platten gebaut habe 
Ich hab den ganzen Thread nicht gelsen, ich dachte du hast nur eine Endstufe, aber ich glaube trotzdem nicht das dieser "Billigmüll" 73A ziehen soll...
Also meine Stufe spielt die beiden Subwoofer bis 80Hz. Also Laustärke war so ziemlich alles was die Endstufe hergibt, in nem sehr großen Raum (War auf eine Bühne gerichtet)
Dann ist ja gut wenn du es weißt 
Dann verwendet man aber keine Bassreflexrohre oder?

mfg


----------



## Gast12348 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: CarHiFi fürs ZIMMER nicht möglich? ohh DOCH ;D*



Gaming_King schrieb:


> Kann ich jetzt nicht bestätigen.
> Ich hatte mal nen recht billigen Raveland Compactor da.
> Dieser machte am Amp im Wohnzimmer eine wirklich schlechte Figur.
> Im Kofferraum dagegen spielte er selbst einen alten Ground Zero in Grund und Boden! Klangtechnisch gesehen.
> ...



Öhm Raveland ..... verglichen mit nem Ground Zero und das soll der Raveland besser klingen ? Bist du dir da sicher das du grad nicht irgendwas verwechselt... 

Und nur als bsp das berühmte Eckhorn 18, bestückt mit einem Ravemaster BSW 184 II ( Car Hifi Chassis ) und witzigerweise ist das Chassis absolut baugleich mit einem Home Hifi Chassis dem Mivoc AWX 184  
Das nur ein einziges bsp. 

@Naxus warum erzählst du nichtmal welches Blackmaxx Model deine Endstufe den ist ?  MXB480 mk1 stimmts ?


----------



## Caspar (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: CarHiFi fürs ZIMMER nicht möglich? ohh DOCH ;D*

Zum Bau, man nimmt nicht immer MDF, es gibt auch noch HDF und Multiplex, das ist mindestens genauso gut.  Für kleine Lautsprecher ist Leimholz auch gut. Beim Sub... okay, da eher nicht. Aber ich finds ehrlich gesagt auch toll. Die Mühe machts und wenns gefällt, was will man mehr?

Gratulation zum gelungen Projekt!


----------



## > Devil-X < (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: CarHiFi fürs ZIMMER nicht möglich? ohh DOCH ;D*



> also zur information ich bin elektroniker und nicht ein ottonormalverbraucher



Das dargestellte ist prinzipiell ja auch nicht falsch aufgebaut - ohne Schaltplan, Querschnitt, Schutzmaßnahmen etc. kann man aus der Ferne keine Aussagen treffen.



> und teurer ist der teufel auf jeden fall...



Das bezweifel ich. Ein vergleichbarer Teufel Sub (Concept E ME) wird als alleiniger Sub nicht mehr als 100 € kosten, zudem gibt es ja auch Subs anderer Hersteller. Die werden wohl besser klingen, pegelmäßig müsste man testen.



> desweiteren benutze ich einen trenntrafo somit könnte ich sogar an den blanken 230V leiter fassen ohne das was passiert



Das will ich sehen, dann müsste bei jedem elektronischen Gerät nach einem Trafo ja nix passieren. Solltest du als Elektroniker eigentlich wissen.  



> Unser lieber Devil hat wieder zugeschlagen *applaus* und danke für den köstlichen Lacher



Welcher Lacher.  Hatte in dem Post nicht wirklich einen eingebaut. 

@TE: Also hast du mit dem Sub jetzt praxisnahe Erfahrungen gesammelt, aber klanglich wärest du mit einem Subwoofer der 100 € Marke besser gefahren. Wie teuer war der Spaß?


----------



## watercooled (28. Januar 2011)

Wieder was gelernt ;D Ich dachte immer Mdf wäre am besten dafür.

Mfg


----------



## Caspar (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: CarHiFi fürs ZIMMER nicht möglich? ohh DOCH ;D*

MDF ist ganz praktisch, aber es kommt immer darauf an was du wie machen möchtest.  MDF ist sehr "empfindlich" was Stöße oder kleine Schläge betrifft, Multiplex dagegen verkraftet das eher. Ich finde es auch was die Verarbeitung betrifft angenehmer, allerdings kostet es auch entsprechend mehr. Eigentlich kannst du zum Bauen nahezu alles verwenden, was irgendwie Dicht ist und nicht einfach reisst. 
Dazu zählt Beton, Schiefer, Marmor und Steine allgemein, Ikeagefäße, Acryl und eben auch Kuststoffe im allgemeinen.

Um das zu untermauern, kannst du dir mal diesen Keller ansehen:
IL PIU' GRANDE SUBWOOFER DEL MONDO - by Roberto Delle Curti - Italy

Das nenne ich einen Lautsprecher. 

Hier etwas schickes:
Harman Kardon - Designed to Entertain

Wenns was anderes krasses aus Vollholz sein darf, kannst du dir im nachfolgenden Link mal die selbstgebastelten Lautsprecher vom Nautilanten ansehen. Wahnsinn... dafür muss man auch echt Plan haben, krasse Konstruktion. 
http://www.hifi-forum.de/index.php?action=browseT&forum_id=104&thread=15079&back=1&sort=lpost&z=13


----------



## Speed-E (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: CarHiFi fürs ZIMMER nicht möglich? ohh DOCH ;D*

Interessanten Thread hat der TE hier. 

Mit soetwas habe Ich mich auch schon abgemüht inden ich einen 17" Cerwin-Vega Bass (ist älter) in ein Holzcase zwang. Der Druck passt, der Klang ist wirklich blech. 
Ich habe einen Bekannten der Lautsprecher baut (hat auch eine Berechnungssoftware auf dem PC), meist für Mobil-Disko. Dieser hatte mir davon abgeraten meine Autolautsprecher in Standlautsprecher-Chassis zu bauen. Was im Auto gut klingt muss es im Wohnzimmer nicht auch tun und ich spreche hier von Phase Linear Audiophile Six + 4 Kick-Bässe. 
Ist nicht das schlechteste, aber ich habe es doch gelassen. 
Jetzt liegt der kram hier OVP rum...........


----------



## Caspar (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: CarHiFi fürs ZIMMER nicht möglich? ohh DOCH ;D*

Wenn man etwas schustern will, ist es oft besser, wenn man sich nach Bausätzen umsieht. Gerade wenn man kaum Erfahrung hat. Es gibt wirklich tolle Bausätze für wenig Geld, die sind erprobt und von Leuten mit Erfahrung entwickelt, natürlich "klingen" sie auch entsprechend gut. Ich denke in den meisten Fällen ist es quatsch selbt etwas entwickeln zu wollen. Die Auswahl ist groß genug. 

Ich würde sagen, dass der TE etwa 150-200€ investiert hat. Das Holz war bestimmt etwa ein Fuffi. Dafür gibts wirklich schon schöne Bausätze (+Holz).

Als Beispiel:
Lautsprecherbausatz Viech


----------



## TAZ (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: CarHiFi fürs ZIMMER nicht möglich? ohh DOCH ;D*

Viech baut doch keiner mehr... 

Entweder Tuby oder HorniCon
HorniCon Bausatz im Angebot bei SpectrumAudio-Spezialvertrieb für Breitbandlautsprecher und mehr 
Tuby Bausatz im Angebot bei SpectrumAudio-Spezialvertrieb für Breitbandlautsprecher und mehr


----------



## Spieler22 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: CarHiFi fürs ZIMMER nicht möglich? ohh DOCH ;D*

Die TE hat doch gesagt, dass er insgesamt bei 76€ rauskam oder irre ich mich


----------



## Caspar (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: CarHiFi fürs ZIMMER nicht möglich? ohh DOCH ;D*

Klar wirds noch gebaut, wieso auch nicht? 

Aber stimmt schon, gerade Tuby und Needle werden mehr geschreinert. Ein Grund dafür werden die Abmessungen sein. Das Viech sollte nur als Beispiel dienen. 

Habe mal nachgesehen. 76€ ohne Holz, also wars doch günstiger!


----------



## Gast12348 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: CarHiFi fürs ZIMMER nicht möglich? ohh DOCH ;D*



Speed-E schrieb:


> Interessanten Thread hat der TE hier.
> 
> Mit soetwas habe Ich mich auch schon abgemüht inden ich einen 17" Cerwin-Vega Bass (ist älter) in ein Holzcase zwang. Der Druck passt, der Klang ist wirklich blech.


 
First es gibt keinen 17" von Cerwin Vega, und irgendwas must du grundlegend falsch gemacht haben, grad die Cerwin Vega Stroker z.b sind fürn Home gebrauch ne Wucht vom Klang und vom Druck. Ist nämlich nen geheimtipp für HighEnd Woofer und wurde seinerzeit auch gerne als PA Woofer missbraucht. 
Man sollte eben nur das Gehäuse nach den TSP bauen, sonst ist logisch das nur murks bei rauskommt. 
Und ich geh mal fast von aus das du nen Stroker meinst wenn du dazu schreibst er ist älter. 

Also leute pauschalisiert mal nicht, es gibt immer wieder ausnahmen. 

 @Taz wieso sollte das Viech keiner mehr bauen, ich kenn so einige die haben sich das Viech in den lezten jahren gebaut ( und modifiziert )

@Casper da fängst ja gleich mit der Königsklasse an im Lautsprecher bau, fürs erste gleich nen Horn bauen ? Ich weis ja nicht. 

Gute Lautsprecher Bausätze mit Bauplänen von einsteiger bis HighEnd findet man hier 
Visaton - Lautsprecher und Zubehör, Loudspeakers and Accessories


----------



## TAZ (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: CarHiFi fürs ZIMMER nicht möglich? ohh DOCH ;D*

@dfence
Sorry verwechselt, ich meine die HorniCon baut keiner mehr, da gerade die Tuby besser klingt.
Den Sica LP 129.25 / 280 hatt Herr Vollstädt selber (na gut, er hat das teil ja auch konstruiert) in einer Tuby und die spielt die HorniCon in Grund und Boden.


----------



## Gast12348 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: CarHiFi fürs ZIMMER nicht möglich? ohh DOCH ;D*

Man muss allerdings sagen das nen Horn mit nem Breitbänder nicht für jede Musikrichtung geeignet ist, und man muss auf den klang stehen. Für mich wären die im Alltag betrieb nix. Bekannter von mir hat die Viecher als 3 Wegen Box konstruiert das klingt schon ganz ordentlich wenn kein Breitbänder drinne hängt. 

Am besten ist es eh wenn man solche Breitbänder mit nem Röhrenverstärker anfeuert und dann eher Blues, Rock, Jazz drüber laufen lässt.


----------



## Speed-E (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: CarHiFi fürs ZIMMER nicht möglich? ohh DOCH ;D*



dfence schrieb:


> First es gibt keinen 17" von Cerwin Vega, und irgendwas must du grundlegend falsch gemacht haben, grad die Cerwin Vega Stroker z.b sind fürn Home gebrauch ne Wucht vom Klang und vom Druck. Ist nämlich nen geheimtipp für HighEnd Woofer und wurde seinerzeit auch gerne als PA Woofer missbraucht.



First ist der schon ziemlich alt (hat noch Pappmembran o.ä. Faserzeug) , 2nd habe ich 15" Bässe gegengehalten und die waren kleiner, 3rd war der vorher tatsächlich in einer PA W-Horn Box drin. Also ich bin kein Boxenbau-Profi, vielleicht liegts daran das der Klang nicht passt (z.B. Resonanzvolumen zu gering).


----------



## Gast12348 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: CarHiFi fürs ZIMMER nicht möglich? ohh DOCH ;D*

Papmembran hat nix mit alt zu tun  Wird auch heute noch genuzt auch bei HighEnd. War bestimmt nen Stroker, das sind zumindest die bekanntesten und beliebtesten Cervin Vega ( auf nen Stroker spar ich auch noch hin, aber die bekommste im guten zustand nur um die 1000€ rum ) Den Stroker gabs als 15 und 18"  Dann war deiner nen 18er Stroker, aber kein 17er den so nen mass gibts nicht, auser vieleicht bei irgendwelchen sonderanfertigungen.  
Hat dein Cervin Vega die zentrierspindel in der mitte ? 

Und nunja wenn du die Box nicht nach den TSP angaben baust dann kann das einfach nicht gut klingen, auser du hast so extremst viel glück, aber das ist ausgeschlossen eigentlich, nichtmal nen Boxenbau Profi hat glück bei sowas. Ist warscheinlich die ganze konstellation bei dir welche dem Stroker kein vernünftigen klang entlockt.  

Aber gute Boxen baut man eben nicht von heut auf morgen, ich mach das jetz auch gute 16 jahre lang hab etliche Boxen gebaut, und im schnitt kann man sagen die ersten 5 jahre waren nur experimentieren, die ersten richtig guten boxen hab ich wirklich erst nach 5 jahren hinbekommen, und ich muss sagen ich hab wirklich fast jeden Monat ne neue Box gebaut in der zeit, wobei ich das erste jahre noch ohne Programme gearbeitet hab.


----------



## Caspar (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: CarHiFi fürs ZIMMER nicht möglich? ohh DOCH ;D*

Wieso nicht gleich ein Horn? Am Ende sägt man genauso Bretter zurecht wie bei einem einfachen Lautsprecher. Man hat genauso einen Bauplan, man muss genauso Löten. Nur der Aufwand ist ein wenig größer. 

So mancher bastelt sich gleich ein Paar Duettas, oder ein SB Heimkino und das kostet noch einiges mehr. Ich glaube das ist mal wieder eine Frage des Geschmacks und der Einstellung, man muss nicht unbedingt klein anfangen, wenn man direkt etwas "richtiges" will. Auch wenn man den Klangunterschied vielleicht nicht einschätzen kann, wenn die Lautsprecher da stehen, weiss man warum man gleich ein paar Klassen höher eingestiegen ist. Besser ist es natürlich wenn man sie sich vorher mal anhört, ein Blindkauf in der Preisregion ist wohl eher unvernünftig.

Ich bastle übrigens gerade ein Paar Needles mit Peerless Chassis, wenn ich fertig bin werde ich auch etwas dazu posten. Als Einsteigerprojekt ist das sehr geeignet, die Needles kann man auch mal verschenken, da sie wirklich sehr günstig sind. 

Ich habe vor einigen Jahren auch ein wenig am und im Auto gebastelt, das ist jedoch schon verkauft. Nur ein GFK Bassgehäuse steht noch daheim, das war sehr aufwändig, am Ende des schleifens hatte ich dann keine Lust und Zeit mehr. Das Auto habe ich kurze Zeit später auch verkauft weil ichs nicht mehr brauchte und in das aktuelle kommt kein riesiger platzverschwendender Woofer. Wenn ich nach dem Studium ein Spaßauto habe, könnte sich das allerdings wieder ändern. (Ich finde die BMW 3er Touring Modelle der 90er scharf.) Aber darüber möchte ich jetzt nicht ernsthaft spekulieren. ^^

@ dfence
Dann hast du ja schon einiges an Erfahrung im entwickeln von LS. Ich werde mich wenn ich Zeit habe mal einlesen, trotzdem sind das dann eine ganze Weile wohl eher Spaßprojekte zum lernen. Viele haben nicht die Geduld, genau da sind Bausätze das richtige.


----------



## Gast12348 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: CarHiFi fürs ZIMMER nicht möglich? ohh DOCH ;D*

Naja Hörner sind ne kunst für sich, zumindest das Feintunning, also alle ecken abrunden, nur perfekte 45° Winkel usw. Das halt schon anspruchvoll. Wobei die beiden gezeigten ja auch ziemlich billige Hörner sind, das ähnlich ja schon den TransmissionLine, so richtiges Horn mit hochwertigen innenaufbau baut kein anfänger auser er ist vieleicht schreiner *g*

Wenn auf die Alten BMW´s abfährst, hier mal nen projekt was ich mit nem Kumpel für seinen Touring gebaut hab. Is nen 15" SPL Dynamics Pro 15D2 
Klingt nicht nur gut, drückt auch ziemlich gut. Ist nen Hybrid gehäuse aus GFK und Multiplex.


----------



## naxus (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: CarHiFi fürs ZIMMER nicht möglich? ohh DOCH ;D*



> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Das will ich sehen, dann müsste bei jedem elektronischen Gerät nach einem Trafo ja nix passieren. Solltest du als Elektroniker eigentlich wissen.
> 
> 
> 
> @TE: Also hast du mit dem Sub jetzt praxisnahe Erfahrungen gesammelt, aber klanglich wärest du mit einem Subwoofer der 100 € Marke besser gefahren. Wie teuer war der Spaß?



kein problem mach ich ohne mit der wimper zu zucken...
informiere dich mal ein wenig Über Galvaische trennung und dann über schutztrennung....
wenn man hingeht und mit der einen hand an den einen kontakt und mit der anderen an den anderen fasst das ist dass ja dann auch dummheit da dann dein körper als widerstand dient aber sonst ist es FAST vollkommen sicher (es gibt immer zenarien z.b. wasserpfütze das eine kabel davon liegt drinne und du stehst darin und greifst an den anderen kontakt und sowas wird in meinem zimmer IM schrank wohl kaum passieren XD )



jupp aber der wahr halt gerade da gewesen ;D
um die 76€ für box +verstäker+ netzteile+ kabel
das holz hatten wir hier noch rumliegen gehabt aber das brett (ist aus einem langen gefertigt) hätte 27€ gekostet ^^ toom machts möglich ^^


----------



## Gast12348 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: CarHiFi fürs ZIMMER nicht möglich? ohh DOCH ;D*

76€ dafür hast du den Lautsprecher den Verstärker, die Netzteile, und die Kabel gekauft ??? Ja sorry jetz wirds aber arg unrealistisch. Der Lautsprecher 50€ und für 26€ gabs dann so viel netzteile und den Crunch verstärker von dem du immer noch nicht die daten preisgegeben hast, naja ich weis schon warum, weil die Wattangaben unrealistisch sind


----------



## naxus (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: CarHiFi fürs ZIMMER nicht möglich? ohh DOCH ;D*

49€ für die box
21€ die endstufe und 6€ das kabel
die nt´s habe ich selbst gemacht... (firma und langeweile XD)
das ist ne blackmaxx mxb 4125 und wie gesagt für 21€ kann man da nix sagen ;D


----------



## Gast12348 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: CarHiFi fürs ZIMMER nicht möglich? ohh DOCH ;D*

Jo so sieht datt schon anders aus. 

Allerdings würd ich an deiner stelle jetz die Wattangaben mal korrigieren, die MXB2125 schaft grade mal ihre 4*85watt, also maximal 2*200Watt RMS gebrückt an 2ohm, aber sei froh das es keine echten 600Watt RMS sind, die würden nur für sorgen das es den Auna killt. 

Und jetz nicht falsch verstehen, ich hab nur so nen rüppigen Ton aufgelegt weil ich wuste das du bei der Wattangabe bisl geschummelt hast, und sowas mag ich halt nicht wenn man mich für blöd verkauft. 

Also nich persönlich nehmen, jetz is ja alles wieder gut.


----------



## naxus (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: CarHiFi fürs ZIMMER nicht möglich? ohh DOCH ;D*

naja gemessen habe ich halt 587watt... ist aber egal  
für das geld kann man bei der tonquali nichts sagen und zum vollaufdrehn komme
ich eh fast nie und so ist der klang halt 1a 
(ich habe mir das nochmal angeschaut mit dem was du gesagt hast das die membran verschwindet das liegt daran das die kamara auf der box liegt und bei bässen schräg hoch hüpft so sieht es so aus... hab noch paar vids gemacht und da sieht man das nicht mher (kein kontakt zur box))


----------



## Gast12348 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: CarHiFi fürs ZIMMER nicht möglich? ohh DOCH ;D*

Nunja ich will nicht wissen was du gemessen hast, aber irgendwie must du was komplett falsch gemacht haben. 587Watt kommen niemals im leben aus diesem Verstärker raus sei mal realistisch, das ding ist mit 2*25A abgesichert, d.h maximal 600Watt Leistungsaufnahme, da es nen Class A/B Verstärker ist kann man von nem Wirkungsgrad von 50% max ausgehen. Was sich dann auch deckt mit der Angabe von Crunch das ne Gesamtleistung von 340Watt RMS ca rauskommt. 

Was hast du den gemessen, bzw wie hast du gemessen, mit nem Sinuston, mit nem Rosarauschen, bei welcher Betriebsspannung an der Endstufe ? Hast nen Ozsiloskop genuzt oder hast du per Lastwiederstand und Multimeter gemessen ? 

Und mit der aussage klang ist 1A must du bisl aufpassen, das könnte einigen hier sauer aufstossen, nämlich jene die anlagen haben die das fünfzigfache von dem kosten was du hast


----------



## Caspar (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: CarHiFi fürs ZIMMER nicht möglich? ohh DOCH ;D*

@ naxus
Jo, das ist echt günstig und die Mühe hat sich, da es dir gefällt, ja auch gelohnt! 

@ dfence
Ich glaube die Bilder kenne ich schon. Sieht nach viel Aufwand aus, das dachte ich mir schon nach dem ersten mal als ich sie sah.  Wir habens meistens etwas einfacher gelassen, jedenfalls was die Technik betrifft. Mein Bruderherz hat mal einen kleinen Alpine Woofer, ich glaube Type S, verbaut. Klanglich war er angenehm. Der Sub reichte schon um beinahe einen Hörsturz bei ihm zu verursachen. (Bei der Fahrt zum Opeltreffen.) Ich glaube mir würde das reichen, fürs Auto war das Musikalisch okay.  Ich bin in der Hinsicht noch zurückhaltend. ^^ Das tolle daran war, dass man den Einbau, trotz, dass er dicht war, schnell herausnehmen konnte. Leider war auch da alles nicht lang drin und wir haben das Auto verkauft.  

Bei ein paar Freunden war das allerdings auch anders.  Schon toll was man mit herumgekleister so alles machen kann. Ein Werkstattkollege hat einen Corsa A komplett ausgeschlachtet und wie neu aufgemöbelt. ( Er steht noch immer auf Corsas, eben Geschmackssache.  ) Der komplette Innenraum war aus GFK, also auch die Armaturen, sah wirklich herrlich aus was er da entworfen hat. Seit einer Weile ruht das Projekt leider.

Wegen den Hörnern, ja, was du meinst ist eine völlig andere Klasse! Da gebe ich dir Recht, der Aufwand ist wirklich enorm und fordert viel Geschick. Das gezeigte Horn ist sehr simpel aufzubauen. Allgemein lassen sich Hörner mit einfachen Breitbändern scheinbar sehr gut simulieren und sind daher für Anfänger geeignet. Ich werde mich in den Semesterferien mal wieder in SolidWorks einarbeiten, falls ich im Anschluss noch etwas Zeit habe, werde ich mich, neben der Arbeit, mal den Grundlagen des entwickelns widmen. 

Ich habe da auch noch ein anderes Lautsprecherprojekt in Gedanken, das Gehäuse ist auch sehr aufwändig. Leider wird es fürs erste an einer Formatkreissäge scheitern. (Keine Wand ist bei dem Bauplan in 90Grad, daher ist der Aufwand, ohne die entsprechende Säge, nur schwer zu bewältigen, gerade auch was die Genauigkeit betrifft. Alle Winkel mit der Hand zu schleifen würde an Wahnsinn grenzen. ^^) Das Problem sollte sich jedoch bald erübrigen und ein wenig bis zum Bau sparen kann nicht schaden. Das Gute ist, dass ein Lautsprecher kein Fass ohne Boden ist. Ein Auto zieht schnell mal die Hufe hoch, bei Lautsprecher sollte das nicht passieren.


----------



## Gast12348 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: CarHiFi fürs ZIMMER nicht möglich? ohh DOCH ;D*

Ohh Täusch dich mal nicht, Hifi wird auch zum Fass ohne Boden, ich will garnicht wissen wieviel unmengen geld ich in meine Anlage mittlerweile investiert hab, okay bei mir kommt auch noch der faktor dazu das ich nen dachschaden hab *lach* 

Die bilder hatt ich hier in der tat schon gepostet, ich glaub wegem dem CarPC den ich da gebaut hab, ja aufwand war das in der tat, am stück wären das bestimmt 4-5 monate aufwand gewesen, wobei das gehäuse ging in nem Monat von der bühne. ( man darf halt nich vergessen mein kumpel hat 2 kinder, jeden tag arbeiten an der geschichte is da nicht, also eher mal 1-2 mal in der woche paar stunden )  Was CarHifi angeht bin ich persönlich auch zurückhaltend, mir reichts das ich bei anderen an Anlagen rumbasteln darf / muss. Wobei bei nem Altagsauto würd mich bestimmt auch wieder der Rappel überkommen  

Mit den Hörner haste recht, es lässt sich vorallem mit wenig Geld viel Klang rausholen, aber eben wie gesagt es muss einem gefallen weil nen Horn seine eigene Charakteristik hat die man kaum mit ner "normalen" box vergleichen kann, eben die ideale Kombi mit nem röhrenverstärker da passt das harmonische verzerren wirklich gut und erzeugt nen richtig warmen Sound. 

Kreissäge ja da sagste was, das ist schon ein muss, ich zumindest bin nich in der Lage mit ner Stichsäge auf 1Meter länge nen absolut graden schnitt zu machen, aber dafür kann man sich ja im Baumark oder beim Schreiner gleich alles fertig sägen lassen, so mach ich das zumindest mittlerweile Prototypen bau ich aus billigen Holz oder alten Schränken vom Sperrmüll, und wenns mir gefällt was ich gebastelt hab wirds dann aus guten holz gebaut. Wobei ich da auch bisl vernachlässigend bin, wenn mir was zu gut gefällt ist mir auch die Optik nicht sooooo wichtig, was man an meinen Standboxen gut merkt, die sind quasi seit 10 jahren im Prototypen stadium, Never ending Story, soviel zum thema Lautsprecher sind kein Fass ohne Boden  Aber ich sag ja ich habn kleinen macken. 

Eine sache hast du zum TE gemeint, was ich sehr gut finde, und hätt ich öfter mal betonen sollen. 

Wichtig ist das es einem persönlich gefällt von aussehen und klang !


----------



## Caspar (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: CarHiFi fürs ZIMMER nicht möglich? ohh DOCH ;D*

Jetzt mache mir keine Sorgen.  Okay... so wie es aussieht werde ich zu den Standlautsprechern... noch zwei Rears bauen... und dann noch zwei... und noch zwei... eben je nachdem wie das Kino später aussieht. ^^ Das geht dann wirklich derb ins Geld.

Ja, das kann ich mir gut vorstellen. Aber so ist das eben, wenn man nur am Wochenende Zeit hat. Irgendwie ist das Gebastel eine Sucht, die es zu befriedigen gilt... ^^

Leider konnte ich bisher weder Röhren, noch Hörner hören. Aber das ändert sich noch. Ich muss mich nur ein wenig bremsen... ^^

Mit einem Anschlag wäre das vielleicht mit der Stichsäge machbar. Aber das Ergebnis würde mich nicht überzeugen. Mit einem ordentlichen Schiebetisch wird das Ergebnis viel besser. Schon allein die Drehzahl der Säge macht einen gewaltigen Unterschied aus. Die Handkreissäge wäre auch nicht präzise genug. Der Winkel von der Front zur Rückseite beträgt 1 Grad. Da sollte der Schnitt auf den zehntel Millimeter passen, sonst sieht das schrecklich aus. Wenn ich die Lautsprecher baue, müssen sie perfekt sein. Geplant habe ich 3 Jahre für den Bau, lieber etwas mehr Zeit lassen. ^^ 

Beim Schreiner würde ich viel zu viel Geld lassen, da kann ich die Säge auch gleich kaufen und es selbst machen. ^^ Die Version mit dem Prototypen ist gut, gerade weil du ja auch entwickelst. Bei den Lautsprechern möchte ich den Aufwand jedoch nicht zwei mal betreiben, das wäre wieder Wahnsinn. ^^ Ich möchte das eigentlich nicht nur wegen dem Lautsprecher an sich machen. Wie sagt man so schön, der Weg ist das Ziel.  Ich möchte auch irgendwann mal die Spantentechnik versuchen. Ein paar kleine schichtweise aufbauen... und wenn ich fertig studiert habe und ein paar Jahre arbeiten war und schon vieles probiert habe, werde ich was richtig tolles aus Edelhölzern schreinern. Aber bis dahin... naja... man weiss ja wie das mit Prognosen ist... ^^

Welche Standboxen hast du? Jetzt bin ich sehr neugierig, ich will Bilder sehen! ^^ 
Aus dem Grund werde ich gleich ein richtiges Gehäuse bauen. Mein Frauchen würde sich später sonst wohl auch daran stören. Die Originalbaupläne sind... naja... eckig und in einer halben Stunde nach stumfen Zuschnitten verleimbar. ^^

Ohne Macke lebt sichs langweilig, nur tote Fische schwimmen mit dem Strom! Ich denke das Fass ohne Boden bezieht sich eher auf die vielen Dinge ringsherum!? 

Ich werde den Lautsprecherbau exakt planen. Entwurf mit SW, ein exakter und übersichtlicher Bauplan, die Bauschritte planen, selbst die Polklemmen bzw das Terminal werde ich vorher aussuchen bzw. planen. Sonst verliere ich den Überblick, gerade weil es so viel Aufwand ist. ^^ Dem Kostenplan dient das auch ganz gut, so habe ich eine Übersicht. Gerade weil ich noch studiere ist das nicht so einfach, trotz der Arbeit nebenbei. Deswegen kann ich mir auch Zeit lassen, das Geld fehlt auf kurze Sicht eh.  Die Bausätze kann ich dann nach dem Studium versorgen, es rennt ja nix weg. 

Jau, ich glaube, wenn man oft mit hochwertigen Dingen zu tun hat, vergisst man schnell die Relationen anderer. Vor nicht allzu langer Zeit dachte ich auch nicht, dass es sich lohnt Geld in Musik zu stecken, nach dem Motto "klingt doch eh alles gleich". Das ging allerdings nur so lange gut, bis ich ein Paar wirklich gute Standlautsprecher hörte. Ich war echt sprachlos und ein Schauer nach dem anderen lief mir beim hören über den Rücken. Das war einfach nur herrlich! Naja, seitdem hat mich das Fieber gepackt. Ich merke selbst wie es mich wurmt wenn jemand irgendwelche Hupen als toll bezeichnet, aber ich versuche mir dann immer in Gedächtnis zu rufen, dass den meisten einfach die Erfahrung fehlt. Vielleicht fehlt vielen auch das Erlebnis was alles möglich ist. 

Im Herzen liebt, so glaube ich jedenfalls, jeder Musik. Nur erkennen viele das Potential eines vernünftigen Lautsprechers nicht. Woher auch? Wenn ich zu MM gehe und die Beratungen höre, ziehts mir die Fußnägel krumm, um von den Ausstellungsstücken mal ganz zu schweigen. ^^ Daher kann ichs niemandem verübeln, mir gings ja genauso. So ist der Lauf der Dinge, anderes ist ja auch wichtiger... und Interessen sind verschieden. 

Das Fazit:
Meine Freundin würde, im Gegensatz zu mir, für einen tollen Lautsprecher nicht auf einen ausgiebigen Urlaub verzichten.


----------



## naxus (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: CarHiFi fürs ZIMMER nicht möglich? ohh DOCH ;D*

ich hatte zu dem zeitpunkt auch keine kreissäge gehabt (defekt) not macht erfinderrisch...
also zwei aluschienen genommen im rechten winkel angelegt und fixiert das 2mal und dan als "führung" für die stichsäge genommen und das klappt wunderbar die shnitte werden 100% gerade und sauber ;D also wenn ihr sowas mal nicht da habt versucht es mal so 

zum MM: ja das ist wirklich schrecklich erst recht weil du die teile im i-net zum halben preis bekommst  
kabel bekommste sogar im i-net 90% günstiger XD

... zu meinem verstäker
du hast das falsche modell rausgesucht ich habe die version mit 2x30A sicherungen
4 x 125/250 Watt max. @ 4/2 Ohm
4 x 85/125 Watt RMS @ 4/2 Ohm
2 x 500 Watt max. gebrückt
die wenig erhöte zahl kann auch davon kommen das ich an 1,89ohm gemessen hatte


----------



## Witcher (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: CarHiFi fürs ZIMMER nicht möglich? ohh DOCH ;D*



Bier schrieb:


> 1000 Watt RMS???
> Zeig mir mal n Hifi-Verstärker mit 1000 Watt RMS bitte.
> Ich hab auch noch n Car Hifi-Verstärker vom 1. Mai aufdem 1200 Watt draufsteht. Aber das Ding bringt maximal 50.




Der hier hat über 1000w und kostet bloß 1400€  

ACR Shop


----------



## Caspar (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: CarHiFi fürs ZIMMER nicht möglich? ohh DOCH ;D*

@ naxus
Nicht nur wegen dem Preis ist MM gruselig, sondern wegen der Beratung ansich. Da werden die brülligsten Würfel für viel Geld empfohlen, anstatt vernünftige Systeme zum gleichen Preis! 

Jo, das mit der Führung geht in vielen Fällen ganz gut!


----------



## naxus (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: CarHiFi fürs ZIMMER nicht möglich? ohh DOCH ;D*

stimmt ^^

... kann mir vielleicht einen schönen !!!aber günstiger!!! sub nennen
den ich vielleicht später mal verwenden könnte? eine gute endstufe meinet wegen auch ;D


----------



## Speed-E (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: CarHiFi fürs ZIMMER nicht möglich? ohh DOCH ;D*



dfence schrieb:


> Hat dein Cervin Vega die zentrierspindel in der mitte ?


Ich glaub das was du meinst ist in der Mitte. 

Der Bass sieht genau so aus wie der auf den Bildern, nur das er komplett grau ist und nicht rot/orange an der Membran.


----------



## Blutstoff (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: CarHiFi fürs ZIMMER nicht möglich? ohh DOCH ;D*



naxus schrieb:


> und nein mein kumpel HAT eine Teufel sub und und und...
> und es klingt nicht besser....


 
Träum weiter....


----------



## naxus (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: CarHiFi fürs ZIMMER nicht möglich? ohh DOCH ;D*



Blutstoff schrieb:


> Träum weiter....



hmm lass mal überlegen ein 900€ sub verglichen mit einem 80€ sub hmmm
KLAR ist dann der 900€ sub besser... 
mein kumpel hat den A 610 SW sub von teufel und der hat weniger wums dahinter und klingt sogar nur fast so gut wie meiner... ich habe beide gehört und es ist einfach so.
also falls es noch mehr von solchen geistreichen antwortet gibt vergleicht keinen 80€ sub mit nem 1000€ sub


----------



## Caspar (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: CarHiFi fürs ZIMMER nicht möglich? ohh DOCH ;D*

Ich glaube manche sehen die Arbeit die du hattest nicht. Aber das ist kein Wunder wenn man nur bei Onlinehändler XY das Chinaprodukt A aus der Massenfertigungsfabrik B bestellt. Ich finds geil... und ich glaube nur du (und vielleicht dein Kollege) könnt bewerten welcher Sub tatsächlich besser klingt.


----------



## naxus (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: CarHiFi fürs ZIMMER nicht möglich? ohh DOCH ;D*

danke caspar ^^
...da ich ja mir auch mal (nach vieler meinung) "qualität" anhören will sagt mir mal einen sub der  besser ist als dieser "chinamüll" auna ABER natülich die exakt gleiche preisklasse


----------



## Blutstoff (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: CarHiFi fürs ZIMMER nicht möglich? ohh DOCH ;D*



naxus schrieb:


> hmm lass mal überlegen ein 900€ sub verglichen mit einem 80€ sub hmmm
> KLAR ist dann der 900€ sub besser...
> mein kumpel hat den A 610 SW sub von teufel und der hat weniger wums dahinter und klingt sogar nur fast so gut wie meiner... ich habe beide gehört und es ist einfach so.
> also falls es noch mehr von solchen geistreichen antwortet gibt vergleicht keinen 80€ sub mit nem 1000€ sub


 
Ja, wie gesagt, träum weiter. 

@Casper
Da das Chassis, welches Naxus verwendet hat, nichts anderes als nen Chinakracher aus der billigsten Massenfertigung ist, dürfte das Ergebnis dementsprechend sein. Zudem sieht der Aufbau alles andere als Fachgerecht aus. Klar steckt da eine Menge Arbeit dahinter, die ich auch respektiere, jedoch überzeugt mich das Ergebnis leider nicht. Auch seine Aussagen zum Vergleich mit dem Teufelsub klingen für mich wenig realistisch bzw. unglaubwürdig.


----------



## Gast12348 (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: CarHiFi fürs ZIMMER nicht möglich? ohh DOCH ;D*

@Casper hat bisl gedauert bis ich zum Antworten gekommen bin,  
Jap hör dir mal paar Hörner mit Breitbändern an nem Röhrenamp an, ist klanglich schon ne andere welt als ne "normale" hifi Anlagen. Aber man 
muss diesen klang mögen, und die passende Musikrichtung hören *g*  

Was den Lautsprecherbau angeht, ja so ne gescheite Säge hält mich momentan auch noch bisl ab vom perfektionieren meiner Speaker, dort wo ich meine Jugend verbracht hatte, hat ich glücklicherweise nen Kumpel und dem sein Dad hatte ne Werkstatt ausgestattet wie ne schreinerrei, da durft ich immer Basteln, so kamms dann eben auch zu stande das ich Monat für Monat neue Boxen gebastelt hab, meistens die alten immer zerlegt und was neues probiert, oder alles was ich in die finger bekommen hab was lautsprecher anging irgendwie verbaut hab. Angefangen hatt ich damals damit das ich aufn Sperrmüll teile zusammengesucht hab  

Du hast dir auch großes vorgenommen, aber du hast dir auch ordentlich zeit eingeplannt, nur nix überstürzen in der ruhe liegt die kraft.  

Was meine Boxen angeht, ich hab kein spezifisches Model, meine Boxen sind eine zusammenstellung von Visaton die ich vor langer zeit mal gemacht hab, ist ne 4wege Box 60Liter, 30er Bass, 10cm Mitteltieftöner im eigenen Gehäuse mit 1liter, 50mm Mittelhochton Seidenkalotte ( zu experimentier zwecken hab ich hier ein Magnat von der damaligen All Ribon Serie verbaut ) und ne 25mm Polycarbonat Kallotte, die werd ich aber auch noch austauschen, ich werd da mit nem Hybridhorn bisl rumspielen, dazu hab von ElectroVoice Hörner die damals auch im Legendären Klipschorn zum einsatz gekommen sind ( paarpreis gebraucht 190€ ... nur die Hochtöner  ) 
Ansonst hab ich noch jede Menge Chassis hier rumfliegen die ich alle noch verbauen will, darunter z.b die Legendären Saba GreenCone Speaker, nen 38er JBL Pro K140 Bass ebenfalls ne Legende, Nen 30cm Rola Celestion G12 ebenfalls ne Legende, und und und. Hab also noch die nächsten jahre genug zu basteln  Nen Bild von meinen Boxen will ich die lieber ersparen, wie gesagt das waren damals Prototypen zum Testen die mir so gut gefallen haben das mir die Optik sowas von egal war, auch wenn die ausschnitte von den Lautsprechern teilweise bisl schief sind ( ja gott ich war jung *g* ) so kommts halt das die im grunde potthässlich sind, dafür aber nen richtig geilen Sound zaubern, ich hab seit 5 jahren auch schon das Multiplex Holz hier rumfliegen, aber mich hatt dann der rappel überkommen an der Hochton einheit noch bisl zu verbessern. 
Naja wenn ich jetz mein Umzug hinter mir hab und endlich fertig bin mit den Boxen werd ich mir meine fertigen Gehäuse bauen. 
Also wie du siehst sind meine Frontspeaker allein schon ein Fass ohne Boden  Und das sind nur die Frontspeaker, da gäbs ja noch den Center den ich bauen will. Die GreenCones wollen nen Gehäuse, und dann hab ich noch 2 Gehäuse für ne Visaton Alto III C bestückung, vieleicht bau ich die auch um auf die Visaton Sonja bestückung, mal schaun was mich da für nen Rappel überkommt. An meinem Expotential Basshorn wollt ich eigentlich auch noch ne kleinigkeit machen. 
Naja fass ohne Boden halt *lach* 

Hast du dir den schonwas ins Auge geschlossen was du gerne bauen würdest ? Wenn nicht dann kann ich dir Visaton nahe legen, du bekommst nix besseres für dein Geld, Visaton ist seit über 50 jahren eine extrem beliebte marke die von Budget bis Highend alles im Angebot haben, und eben auch Baussätze und die dazugehörigen Baupläne die von Profis entworfen wurden. 
Visaton - Lautsprecher und Zubehör, Loudspeakers and Accessories 

Wo du auch vollkommen recht hast, das den meisten einfach das Erlebniss fehlt wie gut doch Lautsprecher klingen können, aber woher sollen die das auch wissen wenn die nur ihre Teufel und co anhören, dagegen ist ja auch nix einzuwenden. Was nur schlimm ist wenn die leute nicht offen sind für sowas, sondern einfach steif behauptet ihr Teufeldingens oder wie hier z.b der TE das sein Auna richtig gut klingt. 

Na zum Glück hab ich keine Freundin im moment, aber gut als bekloppt bezeichnen mich auch schon andere  Mein mitbewohner z.b als ich umgezogen bin, nen kleinen sprinter gemietet und ich sag dem noch da passt ja grad mal meine Anlage rein und noch bisl kram, und der wollt mir nicht glauben. Naja der Sprinter war dann mit meiner anlage zu 3/4 voll bis unters dach mit Boxen, Lautsprechern, und Verstärkern und kram  
Sagte ich schon das ich ne Sammelleidenschaft hab ? Und ich hab schon viel verkauft und aufgegeben weil die neue Wohnung einfach bisl zu wenig platz hatte *g*

Nur damit du mal nen klitzekleinen eindruck bekommst, auf den Bildern sind 5 Boxen die nicht selbst gebaut sind  Die meisten davon hab ich aber wie gesagt wegen Platzmangel verkaufen müssen, das war die Anlage die ich in meinem "hobby" raum hatte. Der größte Bass ist nen 44cm, die meisten sind 38er, die Box mit den 6 Bässen sind 20cm Chassis. Gröstenteil alles Beyma Chassis. 
Z.b hier auf dem Bild, die Box ganz oben, ist nen Transmissionline, bestückt mit nem Mittelhochton Horn von ElectroVoice und nem MCkenzie Bass ( hier eher ne unbekannte marke in england mehr bekannt ) 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da haste klang und Schalldruck ohne ende, 
Die Amps dazu, von unten nach oben aufgezählt, Alesis Matica 900 ( 1.25kw an 2ohm ), David Eden WT800 Hybrid Verstärker mit Röhrenvorstufe, 2*440RMS an 4ohm, über dem Eden ist ne ElectroVoice 3Wege Aktivweiche, dadrüber nen ElectroVoice Studio Exciter, da drüber nen nen Kroha S160 ( mein aller liebstes Stück ) Wieviel Power der hat verheimlich ich besser, nur soviel 8 Endstufen Transitoren MonoBlock hrhr, 
Gesamtleistung lag irgendwo bei 2.8KW RMS, ECHTE RMS ! Stromverbrauch unfassbar, zumindest konntest die 3 Amps nicht an einer sicherung betreiben, hab insgesammt 2 Stromkreisläufe gebraucht, und selbst da mustest aufpassen beim einschalten. Achja die stehen auf dem Boden weil das ingesammt gute 120kg auf die Wage gebracht hat.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier die Schaltzentrale Quasi, meine spielwiese 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@Speed-E Okay das sind keine Stroker, das Chassis stammt aus den späten 70 frühe 80er Jahre, hat also schon seine 30 jahre mindestens aufm Buckel, was ja nicht schlecht ist. Ausm Stehgreif kann ich dir jetz auch nicht sagen welches Chassis das ist, da müste ich bisl recherchieren in den alten unterlagen  

@Caspar noch ein nachtrag, glaub ich ich kann beurteilen wie der Auna klingt, weil ich eben diese dinger kenne und auch schon gehört hab z.b in Sinsheim auf der Car & Sound und davon war niemand begeistert auser die Besitzer.
Diese Chassis sind keine 10€ wert von den Produktionskosten, da steckt keinerleich technische entwicklung dahinter sondern die wurden einfach pi mal daumen gebaut weils ja "gut" aussieht. Daher gibts auch keine TSP Daten. Es gibt nichtmal die Firma Auna, das ist nur irgend nen "markenname" der in Hongkong registriert ist, es gibt keinerlei infos oder sonstwas zu der Marke nichtmal ne Webseite, allein das zeugt schon davon das es sich hier nur um Metallschrott handelt. Es ist bitter wenn man dafür 50€ ausgegeben hat keine frage, aber das sind leider die harten realitäten. 

@naxus
Nen Chassis in der preisklasse hab ich schon erwähnt, für um die 50€ bekommst du einen Visaton W300, das ist natürlich kein SPL Jäger oder für DB Drags gemacht, genauso wenig ist es ein Langhub Tieftöner, es ist ein Hifi Chassis was auf klang ausgelegt ist, aber man sollte das nicht unterschätzen, auf 100db kannste damit auch kommen, und das reicht um sich die bude zu zerlegen, in der passenden Box kommst du mit einem Chassis auf 29hz Runter, das ist Tiefgang ohne ende. 
http://www.visaton.de/de/chassis_zubehoer/tiefton/w300_8.html


----------



## > Devil-X < (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: CarHiFi fürs ZIMMER nicht möglich? ohh DOCH ;D*



Caspar schrieb:


> Ich glaube manche sehen die Arbeit die du hattest nicht. Aber das ist kein Wunder wenn man nur bei Onlinehändler XY das Chinaprodukt A aus der Massenfertigungsfabrik B bestellt.



Aber Billigchassis aus China, wo neben der Färbefabrik für T-Shirts aus den Resten gepresste Zellulose mitsamt Schadstoffen von Mitarbeitern für 1,50 € am Tag produziert werden ist besser? Deine Analyse ist ja nun wirklich hinfällig...

Man kanns drehen und wenden, wenn das basteln Spaß gemacht hat, schön.


----------



## naxus (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: CarHiFi fürs ZIMMER nicht möglich? ohh DOCH ;D*



> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Aber Billigchassis aus China, wo neben der Färbefabrik für T-Shirts aus den Resten gepresste Zellulose mitsamt Schadstoffen von Mitarbeitern für 1,50 € am Tag produziert werden ist besser? Deine Analyse ist ja nun wirklich hinfällig...
> 
> Man kanns drehen und wenden, wenn das basteln Spaß gemacht hat, schön.



klasse vergleich muss man sagen (ironie)
..xab würd ich sagen ne?

aber da es mir so scheint das es immer noch leute gibt die nicht alles lesen und nur eine kleine sache aus dem kontext nehmen lass ich es lieber hat eh keinen sinn solchen leuten vernümftig zu komunizieren ;D


danke dfence ich schau mich mal auf der seite um...
habe gerade eben nochmal geschaut... mit den angaben die ich hatte konnte ich aber wirklich genau bauen ^^ habe die box auf 39 Herz geplant
und auf 37,4 Herz kommt sie sauber danach wird der klang ein wenig unschön ;D darüber ist alles tuti

mfg


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: CarHiFi fürs ZIMMER nicht möglich? ohh DOCH ;D*

37,4Hz? Mit welchem Equipment hast du das denn gemessen? Und welche Daten hattest du denn für den Bau zur Verfügung?


----------



## Gast12348 (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: CarHiFi fürs ZIMMER nicht möglich? ohh DOCH ;D*

@naxus ich weis nicht auf was für grundlagen du gebaut hast, aber zu Auna gibts nunmal keine TSP daten, und ohne diese ist ein berechnen leider unmöglich. Aber mich würden die TSP sehr sehr interessieren, also falls du da wirklich welche bekommen hast, wär ich dir sehr dankbar wenn du die mal postest.

Und leider muss ich hinzufügen das Devil-X vollkommen recht hat was die bedinungen angeht unter dennen gearbeitet wird, sowie die Materialien die zum einsatz kommen, Die Gummisicke ist quasi Fahradschlauch mit giftigen weichmachern, die Membran bestehst aus eingeschmolzenen Yoghurtbechern, usw. Das ist wirklich harte realität. Da gibts auch genug Dokumentationen drüber das es genau so wirklich abläuft.
Schau dir einfach mal die Story über die arbeitsbedingungen von KiK an, die zeigen harte realität. Und das ist eben nicht nur bei KIK sondern fast jeden billighersteller der in den Slums fertigen lässt.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e2L8N6uNxW4 ( PS der link ist legal und vom ARD Channel, da ist die komplette Doku von 30minuten zu sehen )


----------



## p00nage (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: CarHiFi fürs ZIMMER nicht möglich? ohh DOCH ;D*

Und für 39Hz braucht man keinen sub


----------



## Caspar (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: CarHiFi fürs ZIMMER nicht möglich? ohh DOCH ;D*

@ Devil
Um die Billigchassis ging es bei der Argumentation nicht, es ging um den Unterschied zwischen eigenem Schweiß und fremdem Schweiß, den man maximal erahnen kann. Die armen Chinesenkinder tun mir trotzdem Leid... bekommen die noch weniger als die "großen" Chinesen aus deinem Beispiel? 

Jo, das mit dem basteln sehe ich auch so! Ich stehe übrigens sehr auf das Vogelaugenahorn-Furnier deiner neuen Babys... und die herrlichen Aluminiumblenden(?) an der Front. Eine Augenweide!  

@ Blutstoff
Gut, das mag sein. Aber wie ist das bei preislich vergleichbaren Systemen? Edifier produziert auch in China, genau wie viele andere. Ich möchte nicht wissen, was da die Chassis teilweise kosten. Obs besser als ein 900€ Sub ist will ich auch mehr als stark anzweifeln.... Der Konstrukteur überhört ja gern kleine (große?) Fehler seiner Lieblinge... was verständlich ist... (Würde ich auch.) ^^  

@ dfence
Kein Problem, wir haben doch alle viel zu tun... 

Werde ich... und an der Musikrichtung solls nicht mangeln. Ich bin gerade auch wieder bei klassischer Musik hängen geblieben. Ich höre auch Metal wenns mich überkommt... am liebsten allerdings Oldies, Rock, usw... oft auch elektro. ( Radio Paradise - commercial free Internet radio - modern & classic rock, electronica, world music & more - picked & mixed by real humans. ) Nur zu empfehlen!

Irgendwie muss man ja zu etwas kommen. ^^ Eine ordentlich eigenrichtete Werkstatt ist wirklich die halbe Miete. Sonst kann man sich totmessen bis man doch kein perfektes Ergebnis bekommt. Da hattest du ja echt Glück! Meine Family hat zwar auch vieles, aber für wirklich genaues Gebastel ist das Werkzeug manchmal eben doch nicht präzise genug. Jau, Ruhe braucht das wohl. 

Alter Schwede...  Da hast du wirklich noch einiges an offenen Baustellen, neben dem Umzug! ^^ Da du ja entwickelst ist das wohl kein Wunder, auch die Gehäuse, man muss ja auch mal ran wenns noch was zu verändern gilt! Aber schon krass was da noch alles bei dir herumschwirrt... ^^ Nen komplettes Heimkino dauert Ewigkeiten, schon der Bau eines vernünftigen Gehäuses kann ein Jahr verschlingen und du entwickelst sie! Das darf ruhig etwas dauern. Die Sonja soll richtig toll sein, gerade auch für klassische Musik! Hast du dich damit geoutet? ^^ Multiplex habe ich bisher für den Mittelsteg der Needles in der Mache, mal sehen ob ich sie wachse, schwarz lackiere oder mit Leder beziehe. Für die Seiten habe ich Buche Leimholz genommen, bei der Größe ist das nicht so wild, bleibt trotzdem dicht. Ich freue mich schon auf die Fertigstellung im März!

Ich wollte das noch nicht Preis geben, da ich den Bauplan erst noch digitalisieren möchte, aber da es gerade so spannend ist...  ich habe die Duetta von Udo Wohlgemuth ins Auge gefasst, allerdings habe ich sie noch nicht gehört. Darin sitzen Eton Chassis, der ER4 soll die Musik ein wenig verweichlichen, allerdings finde ich das ganz angenehm. Gehört habe die Duetta jedoch noch nicht. Das steht vor dem Bau erst noch an.  Allgemein muss ich mir mal noch ein paar Bausätze anhören, welche mit Visatönern gehören definitiv dazu!

Alter Schwede... da hast du echt viel. Deine Werkstatt auf den Bildern sieht mehr als stark danach aus. ^^ Die Marken sagen mir leider nix. Ich muss wirklich noch viel lesen und hören... bei mir ist das Hobby noch sehr jung. ^^ Ne Freundin hat so ihre Vor- und Nachteile. Meine bastelt glücklicherweise auch mal mit.  (Soll recht selten sein...  )

.......................................................................................................

So jetzt habe ich etwas weiter gelesen... und  ... was du alles da rumstehen hast. Wahnsinn! Das nenne ich wahrlich einen Hobbykeller...

Deiner Einschätzung zu dem Auna werde ich dann mal vertrauen. ^^ Klingt wirklich nicht sehr toll. Hm, manchmal ist vor dem Kauf lesen eben doch besser. Aus dem Grund werde ich mich eine ganze Weile auf Bausätze verlassen, da weiss man, dass das Ergebnis dem Preis würdig ist. 

So... dann werde ich mich jetzt mal mit hängender Kinnlade wieder an die Hefter setzen. Ich hoffe bei mir siehts auch irgendwann so aus wie bei dir, aber da fehlt mir definitiv noch einiges an Erfahrung, aber ich bin ja noch jung. Fast jedenfalls... ^^ Auch in elektrischen Dingen muss ich mich noch ein wenig bilden. Irgendwann möchte ich eine Röhre löten.

Wenn du weiter kommst, würde ich mich über noch ein paar Bilder freuen. Ich bin neugierig, was du aus deinen Multiplexplatten machst. 

Edit:

Hui... hier hat sich ja noch einiges getan. 

@ p00nage
 Bei Tischhupen schon.


----------



## Gast12348 (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: CarHiFi fürs ZIMMER nicht möglich? ohh DOCH ;D*

Die Duetta sehr gute wahl, so ähnliche Lautsprecher kenn ich auch noch von früher, wollt ich mir auch unbedingt bauen damals weil ich das irgendwie cool fan den Bass getrennt von der Hochton einheit zu plazieren. 
So im hinterkopf hab ich ja diese Gehäusebauform die ich gerne nachbauen würde, ob das allerdings mit meiner bestückung auch so gut kommt ( wobei der Bass fast gleich ist ) 
Visaton - Lautsprecher und Zubehör, Loudspeakers and Accessories 
ICh habs nämlich langsam satt solche Rechteckigen Kisten hier rumstehen zu haben, damals war das noch cool so dicke trümmer. 

Achja irgendwie fühl ich unwohl wenn du sagst ich Entwickel Lautsprecher, im grunde halte ich mich auch daran was mein programm mir sagt, also was Volumen und co angeht, nur was man dann aus den groben technischen daten macht ist ja mehr designspielerrei als entwicklung, und halt feintunning. In ner gewissen art schon ne entwicklung, nur bei dem wort denk ich irgendwie an Profis und das bin ich eigentlich nicht. 

Achja vieles von den was du auf den Bilder siehst hab ich mittlerweile wieder verkaut weil ich den Raum aufgeben musste und ich absoluten platzmangel bekommen hab ( das ja nur nen teil von der "party" anlage, in meinem Hobbyzimmer steht ja nochmal nen ganzer haufen Boxen, Verstärker und teile. 

Klassische Musik ist auch eine Leidenschaft von mir, aber dafür hab ich dann auch wieder Extra boxen, für klassik nutze ich sehr gerne die Saba Greencone gepaart mit dem Expobass Horn, die Greencones dennen muss ich auch unbedingt mal nen gutes Gehäuse verpassen, im moment sitzen die in dem Originalgehäuse ( Telefunken Tonsäule ) blöd ist nur das die ähnlich wie ne schallwand aufgebaut sind und das gefällt mir nicht so ganz. Meine Traumgehäuse wären diese hier 
Johannes G. LeBong | SABA Greencone Experiment das steht auch einiges zu den Saba Greencones. 
Aber da werd ich nen schreiner mit beauftragen wenn ich mal geld über hab.


----------



## > Devil-X < (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: CarHiFi fürs ZIMMER nicht möglich? ohh DOCH ;D*



> Um die Billigchassis ging es bei der Argumentation nicht, es ging um den Unterschied zwischen eigenem Schweiß und fremdem Schweiß, den man maximal erahnen kann



Gut, da hab ich das falsch aufgenommen. Eigene Sachen sind immer was besonderes, das stimmt. 



> Und für 39Hz braucht man keinen sub



Für "echte", d.h. pegelidentische Frequenzen brauchen 99% aller bezahlbaren LS einen Sub. 




> Ich stehe übrigens sehr auf das Vogelaugenahorn-Furnier deiner neuen Babys... und die herrlichen Aluminiumblenden(?) an der Front. Eine Augenweide!



Neu sind die ja nicht, hab Ich schon 2-3 Monate.  Die sehen schon wirklich gut aus, Blenden sind das keine, eine komplette gebürstete Alufront. War ja auch teuer genug und kommt trotzdem nur aus China.


----------



## naxus (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: CarHiFi fürs ZIMMER nicht möglich? ohh DOCH ;D*

also hatte mein wissen über boxen und boxenbau von dieser seite:
Strassacker: Lautsprecher - Boxen - Selbstbau
danach habe ich sie auch berechnet und konzipiert und schließlich gebaut
(habe mich auch natürlich im i-net noch wo anders schlau gemacht...
((die werte ich ich zur berechnung genommen habe müsste ich suche ich poste sie dann die nächsten tage  ... ))

... ich glaube da hat man mich ein wenig falsch verstanden ich habe miene box mit dem sub vom teufel verglichen dem A 610 SW verglichen....


----------



## Caspar (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: CarHiFi fürs ZIMMER nicht möglich? ohh DOCH ;D*

@ dfence

Ich glaube jeder hatte mal die Kistenphase. ^^ Fürs Wohnzimmer ist der von dir gezeigte Vorschlag wirklich schön. Ich schätze das lässt sich ganz gut mit dem Elektrohobel machen, alternativ auch mit einer Kreissäge oder einem Fuchsschwanz. Da könntest du Schienen an den Seiten befestigen und daran sägen. Aber das ist wirklich sehr viel Mühe... ^^

Deine Traumlautsprecher sind auch nicht so extrem schwer zu kostruieren. Natürlich ist es etwas Aufwand. Ich habe schon einen Fred gesehen, in dem jemand gezeigt hat, wie er das realisiert hat. Sieh dir mal das an, nach dem Prinzip geht es: Lautsprecherbau - Daniels Duetta
Du kannst dir mindestens 4 Schablonen bauen, auf denen du das BiegeMDF (Topan) oder dünnes Sperrholz zurecht presst. Die Schablonen kannst du dann auch als Gehäuseinneres verwenden. Für die Aussenseiten baust du dir Teile in der exakt gespiegelten Form, die du von "oben" auf das BiegeMDF drückst. So erhälst du die richtige Form. Das ganze kannst du verleimt einzwingen. Das hält bombenfest und das Ergebnis ist perfekt wenn du genau arbeitest. So etwas ähnliches möchte ich auch irgendwann machen. ^^ Wenn du das Projekt irgendwann angehst, wäre es cool wenn du darüber berichtest, ich suche auch gern den Fred raus oder male das Prinzip auf. 

Ich verstehe was du meinst. Am Ende sehe ich das so... es erfordert Zeit sich in das Programm einzuarbeiten, es braucht Zeit das Feintuning durchzuführen und sich da zurecht zu finden, es braucht Zeit die Gehäuse durchzurechnen, gerade wenn es rund ist... Also kurzum, du musst dich auskennen... und was machen denn die Profis? Genau das gleiche, vielleicht etwas anders, einfacher oder präziser, aber im Prinzip das gleiche. Am wichtigsten, ich kann es nicht und denke es ist kompliziert. Damit entwickelst du Lautsprecher... also was spricht dagegen? Mit dem Studium nehme ich es genauso, alles was ich mache, kann auch jeder andere, es muss nur richtig und geduldig erklärt werden, auch wenn es "kompliziert" scheint, ich es aber nicht als das betrachte. Aber es macht eben nicht jeder, obwohl es jeder könnte. Für mich entwickelst du also Lautsprecher.  

Ich bin eigentlich erst durch David Garret so richtig zu Klassik gelangt, seither höre ich auch gern aus dieser Sparte etwas. ^^ Mit genügend Platz und ohne Freundin bieten sich mehrere Lautsprecher wirklich an.  Noch ein Vorteil... 

@ devil
Für mich ist das noch neu... ^^ Sie sehen für Chinamüll auf jeden Fall echt scharf aus.  1A Verarbeitung und das Frunier ist sehr gleichmäßig. Ist schon ein Traum. So ähnlich möchte ich eines meiner potentiellen Selbstbauten auch gestalten. So eine Alufront könnte nur sehr teuer werden. 

Hmm... was ist bezahlbar? ^^ 

@ naxus
Strassacker ist ne gute Anlaufstelle!


----------



## naxus (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: CarHiFi fürs ZIMMER nicht möglich? ohh DOCH ;D*

ok danke ^^
heute hatte ein kollege mir SPL enpfohlen...
das ist doch auch so ein china müll oder?
da hätte ich nämlich das gefunden
SPL 25CM AUTO CAR HIFI LAUTSPRECHER SUBWOOFER BASS 800W bei eBay.de: Subwoofer (endet 07.02.11 16:43:13 MEZ)
verblüffende ähnlichkeit ;D


----------



## Witcher (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: CarHiFi fürs ZIMMER nicht möglich? ohh DOCH ;D*

ist genau das Selbe bloß mit nem anderen Namen wenns wirklich ein Car Hifi sub sein soll dann nim einen von EM-Phaser oder Focal


----------



## > Devil-X < (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: CarHiFi fürs ZIMMER nicht möglich? ohh DOCH ;D*



> Für mich ist das noch neu...


Waren aber schon gebrauchte... Neu waren sie mir einfach zu teuer. 


> Sie sehen für Chinamüll auf jeden Fall echt scharf aus.


Klingen noch besser, als sie aussehen. 


> So eine Alufront könnte nur sehr teuer werden


Jap, besonders wenn du sie eloxieren lassen willst. Qualität hat halt irgendwo seinen Preis. 


> was ist bezahlbar?


Neu UVP 3200 €, gebraucht hab ich die für 1950 € erstanden.  War schon ein Schnäppchen.


----------



## Gast12348 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: CarHiFi fürs ZIMMER nicht möglich? ohh DOCH ;D*



naxus schrieb:


> ok danke ^^
> heute hatte ein kollege mir SPL enpfohlen...
> das ist doch auch so ein china müll oder?
> da hätte ich nämlich das gefunden
> ...



Bingo das ist exakt der gleiche müll, wie ich dir schon sagte Auna, SPL sind keine hersteller, das ist irgend nen name für ne Marke, hergestellt in China irgend nen müll. Oftmals werden auch Namen kopiert, wie spl z.b leicht zu verwechseln mit SPL Dynamics die nämlich verdammt gute Speaker bauen. 

Deswegen immer drauf achten Qualität hat seinen preis, für 50€ bekommt man keinen Subwoofer der 800Watt aushält, geschweige den ne Endstufe die mehr als 50watt liefert usw.

Ebay müll halt


----------



## Caspar (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: CarHiFi fürs ZIMMER nicht möglich? ohh DOCH ;D*

_Waren aber schon gebrauchte... Neu waren sie mir einfach zu teuer. _

Nachvollziehbar... ^^ 

_Klingen noch besser, als sie aussehen. _

Das ist wohl das wichtigste! 

_Jap, besonders wenn du sie eloxieren lassen willst. Qualität hat halt irgendwo seinen Preis. _

Jo... es sei denn man kennt die richtigen Leute! Fürs lackieren kenne ich jemanden... fürs eloxieren nur vielleicht, nen Kollege wohnte mal über eine Firma, die das machte. Soweit ich weiss hatten sie auch guten Kontakt. Mal sehen... sonst muss ich wohl wirklich tief in die Tasche greifen. Schon der Alublock dürfte kein "Schnäppchen" sein.  Bürsten kann man im Notfall selbst, ob das ordentlich wird muss ich allerdings erst noch prüfen. 

_Neu UVP 3200 €, gebraucht hab ich die für 1950 € erstanden.  War schon ein Schnäppchen. _

Auf jeden Fall!  Nein, der Preis ist wirklich fair.


----------



## naxus (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: CarHiFi fürs ZIMMER nicht möglich? ohh DOCH ;D*



dfence schrieb:


> Deswegen immer drauf achten Qualität hat seinen preis, für 50€ bekommt man keinen Subwoofer der 800Watt aushält, geschweige den ne Endstufe die mehr als 50watt liefert usw.
> 
> Ebay müll halt



... außer man bekommt was gutes gebrauchtes was mir völlig reicht ;D


----------



## Gast12348 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: CarHiFi fürs ZIMMER nicht möglich? ohh DOCH ;D*

Jo gebrauchtes geht schon, allerdings für wenig Geld im CarHifi bereich auch schon unwarscheinlich, wobei kumpel hat lezt ne STEG für 50€ bekommen aber der verkäufer wuste auch nicht wirklich das die endstufe weit mehr als 300€ wert ist. 

Aber beim gebrauchtkauf auch bis aufpassen, besonders bei Woofern ausm CarHifi bereich, wer weis was mit den dingern vorher gemacht wurde, also ich wollte keinen Woofer der zum DB Drag genuzt wurde, da sind meist die sicken so labberig geworden das von Guten klang nicht mehr gesprochen werden kann. 

Ist halt das A und O wie man einen Lautsprecher einhört, dementsprechend hört er sich dann auch an.


----------



## naxus (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: CarHiFi fürs ZIMMER nicht möglich? ohh DOCH ;D*

stimmt aber wenn ich mir das so anschaue bekommt man eht n gue carhifi anlage nicht unter 500€
und das ist finde ich ne menge geld ;D


----------



## Gast12348 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: CarHiFi fürs ZIMMER nicht möglich? ohh DOCH ;D*

Korrekt, allein ein hochwertiges gutes ( kein Highend ) Frontsystem kostet schon seine 500€ 
Rechne bei ner guten CarHifi anlage eher mal um die 2000-3000€ mit Headunit, Kabel, Lautsprechern, Verstärkern und co. 

Allerdings auch ne sache der definition, viele finden ja schon MacAudio Boxen gut, wärend für andere das nur schlechtes equipment ist ( wie für mich *g* ) 
Oder eben Crunch und co, so ziemlich alles was eben Mediamarkt im angebot hat kannste schonmal vergessen.


----------



## naxus (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: CarHiFi fürs ZIMMER nicht möglich? ohh DOCH ;D*

da ich aber nicht im geld schwimme muss ich mit weniger zufrieden geben darauf sparen wäre 
für mich mom. nicht rentabel daher schaue ich ja auch ein wenig nach mittelklasse und
nidrigerem... das ergebins der box ist schon fast komplett zufreidenstellend ( für mich ;D )


----------

